# Sunshine & FREE Oysters Today!!!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

The weather is as gorgeous as our oysters are tasty!! It's going to be a great day of fun!

$1 off drinks & FREE Oysters at 4pm til they run out. 

We are located behind the Hampton Inn Hotel on Pensacola Beach!

We hope to see you all there!



Hugs from the Humpday Hotties! - Kyra, Logan, & Amanda

Thank you Leo & Stephanie for bringing the grill tonight! You two are awesome!

****Please bring cash! Our credit card machine is still not working


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeppie


----------

